# BMQ-L   [Merged]



## mfrkennedy

My BMQ common is comming close to an end. As it stands now I cannot swim very well ( I had tubes as a kid and water in my ears and nose becomes overwhelming almost like being on fire) Is there a swim test, I am trying to learn how but it is not going very well, if I can't swim by SQ but make improvements will I still fail because of it? I am going Medtech for a trade I am also a reservist and SQ is at CFB gagetown this coming summer any advice or answers?


----------



## dangerboy

There is no swim test as part of BMQ (Land).  You course may go to the pool for PT, but that will not affect the course.


----------



## DangerWaffles

I have my BMQ Land FTX coming up and I am pretty excited and nervous about it, as I don't want to fail it.
That being said, what is all included in the week-long FTX that I should be prepared for?


----------



## dangerboy

It has been a few years since I taught it but what I remember is Section attacks, Patrolling and Defensive.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lots of work and no sleep......


----------



## AgentSmith

I did mine on weekends but the content should be pretty close to the same. You will cover basic field craft, section attacks, how to do patrols, and the defensive (getting to spend the night in trenches) Don't worry about failing it, just listen to your staff and you'll be fine. Expect to work very hard and get little sleep.


----------



## DangerWaffles

Thanks for the replies, guys.  Guess who's got a date with 5 hour energy that week...


----------



## NSDreamer

DangerWaffles said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, guys.  Guess who's got a date with 5 hour energy that week...



Generally speaking, that's a pretty bad idea. Once you come down from those you crash much harder, better to just rough it out in my opinion. The last thing you want is to be crashing just as they call stand to.


----------



## Dkeh

Like posted above, lots of work, very little sleep. 

Tabasco is fairly natural, and will help you stay awake.


----------



## TN2IC

You"ll do fine mate. Just keep your nose clean, and play along. 

Good luck on your FTX.

Regards,
Macey


----------



## Lare

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Generally speaking, that's a pretty bad idea. Once you come down from those you crash much harder, better to just rough it out in my opinion. The last thing you want is to be crashing just as they call stand to.



Not only that, but every time I've gone out for a FTX we're told any kinds of energy or caffeine supplements are not allowed. And on the last one they inspected us to make sure. 

Jerky, Spitz, and smokes did the job for keeping me awake


----------



## Jarnhamar

Zeal and vicious 2ICs keep you awake. The rest is just extra weight.


----------



## Robert0288

I'd have to agree that caffeine is a bad idea.  The crash will knock you out, and if you've had enough that will keep you alert and you find time to rack out the caffeine will mess up any rest you might be able to grab.  A 60 pack of chewing gum is nice to have.  Beware of racoons.  I had one guy on crse bring out about $40 worth of assorted nuts from bulk barn, and the local raccoon population decided to mount a section attack on his ruck.


----------



## MikeL

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Beware of racoons.  I had one guy on crse bring out about $40 worth of assorted nuts from bulk barn, and the local raccoon population decided to mount a section attack on his ruck.



lol,  yea we  experienced that on SQ out there too...  was around 1/2am coming,  soaking wet and coming back into the PB from a patrol and hoping to have a snack only to find out the racoons raided our rucks.  I remember them even seeing the opportunity during a small "TIC" to raid our rucks while we were in the defensive/trenches.


----------



## TN2IC

Haha... I had a skunk inspect one of my troop's houchie during the night. Classic.


----------



## oinyo

Wow that was a fun course.

Learning about the C6,C9,LAW and grenades in the first 3 weeks then going out for the last week to the field for the defensive lesson.

The time really flew by and now that I am back I am having a hard time adapting to not having 9 others living and sleeping around me. I assume that will take a little time but damn. 

In any case, everything is still fresh in my head so if anyone has any questions or would like to know about what I went through or learned please let me know 

Also as I know everyone asks this.. I cleared about 3k for the month after taxes.

(3 weeks into training I got paid 1.7k direct deposit into my account)
I handed the provided claims form in that mentions I get 450 back for food as I am a class A reservist. Plus on the other side travel is listed as me getting 550 back.

Plus they owe me 2-3 days pay on the next pay as my course ended on the 17th

so roughly 3k 

Please feel free to ask away! Oh and on a side note.. My finger tips on my right hand are all numb and have been for 4 days now.. I think it was from firing the C6 so much during the defensive.. It worries me slightly as it doesn't seem to be going away


----------



## peterpan

not to bust your bubble, but enjoy the money while you can, b/c as a class A reservist ( and I used to be one) the rest of the winter you will not be clearing near that, but more like 300 to 400 a month on a good month. Not trying to get ppl down, but just wanted to make sure that anyone reading this doesn't  think they will clear that every month. Other then that I had a great time while in the reserves and Hey, congrats on completing BMQ land It was a blast when I did it as well.


----------



## oinyo

Thank you and yeah  This was just for the month of training 
I do have a full time secondary job so I dont have to worry about the slow seasons. I am just incredibly happy to have finally finished all of basic and now I finally have my cap badge


----------



## Jarnhamar

oinyo said:
			
		

> Oh and on a side note.. My finger tips on my right hand are all numb and have been for 4 days now.. I think it was from firing the C6 so much during the defensive.. It worries me slightly as it doesn't seem to be going away



It's called the curse of the machine spirit. 

It was first recorded early in the first world war by a german machine gunner (MG 08 I believe).  Machinegunners would discover that when not firing their gun their hands would ache (hands wrists fingers). The only time they wouldn't notice this pain is when they were actively firing their machine gun.

The symptoms of the curse can only be (temporally) appeased by shooting machineguns. You're infected (cursed) and the only time you'll be free of it is when you're on a range firing.

We leave that out in the recruiting pamphlets, sorry.


----------



## Teager

oinyo said:
			
		

> (3 weeks into training I got paid 1.7k direct deposit into my account)
> I handed the provided claims form in that mentions I get 450 back for food as I am a class A reservist. Plus on the other side travel is listed as me getting 550 back.



First off your claim amount can and probably will change plus or minus. The amount that is shown to you is only an estimate it is NOT the amount you will be getting. The claim will change for any amount of reasons yours will change a bit since you probably have some CLDA for time spent in the field which is a different allowance. This means you will not get TD for the CLDA dates.

The $450 for food is wrong. On your course you should have had meals provided unless you paid out of pocket for all your meals. If meals were provided you will be getting $0 for food. The only amount for food is if you were traveling over a meal time.

Be careful at what you post and make sure it is accurate as others will start asking questions as to why they got less money on claims.


----------



## darknsmelly

Hi All,

I've done a search, and while there are a couple threads that somewhat allude to this, there doesn't appear to be any difinitive answer to my question.
Just wondering how everyone would rate the physical demands of courses post-BMQ.
My main concern is what I can expect post-BMQ and going into BMQ-Land, and then eventually my trades training. My secondary purpose is to have this relatively new thread addressing this topic so that future forumites can search for it easily.

So maybe long time CF Pers can chime in on how they found their training over say the first two years of service.

Would you rate from hardest to easiest BMQ, BMQ-Land, MOC? Or maybe your experience was different?

Cheers!


----------



## dangerboy

How physically demanding your MOC (now called MOSID) training is depends on your trade.  A combat arms trade will be more physically demanding than say a RMS clerks training, due to the nature of their trade. So you might want to ask about your specific trade.


----------



## Qualtagh

i doing it next week in Gagetown. other than the cold, what can you guys recommend me do to make it through 4 weeks of training. thank you guys


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Qualtagh said:
			
		

> i doing it next week in Gagetown. other than the cold, what can you guys recommend me do to make it through 4 weeks of training. thank you guys



Who cares what others have to say... bottom line:

LISTEN and DO what YOUR Course Staff tells you to do....


----------



## jaysfan17

I came across a few trades that are of interest to me and they meet my vision requirements. They also have the Land Course Training. What is the Land Course Training? What does it prepare you for and why don't all NCM (Land) trades have it?

Trades of interest: Ammunition Tech, Army Communications and Information's System Specialist, Medical Tech, Vehicle Tech and Weapons Tech. I am also interested in EO Tech, but I am not sure if it's V4. It's not on the sheet I printed off with all the medical standards for each trade.

Which of these trades is most likely to see combat?

Thanks,
jaysfan17


----------



## RedcapCrusader

BMQ-Land is hardly 4 months, but rather 4 weeks. It consists of a short period of theory and then you spend the majority of your time in the field conducting offensive and defensive tactics. All Army trades are required to take BMQ-L, however for trades that are employed in all 3 services (CA, RCN, and RCAF), if you are wearing an Army uniform - you'll be doing BMQ-L.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

PRes BMQ(L) or SQ for infantry is no longer a stand alone course it is incorporated into the DP 1 Infantry course. All other PRes Army trades do SQ as a stand alone course and it's now only 12 training days.....


----------



## GreenWood

Ya Infantry only have BMQ and DP1, they removed a lot from the original SQ they no longer do (Grenade, M72 or C6)


----------



## AllSmiles

I have indicated that I have a common law partner to the recruiter who just gave me my job offer over the phone and I am unclear on when she will be moved out to me after completing BMQ once the forces verifies our relationship.

I have used the search function and been presented with information suggesting that there is a second course to run immediately after BMQ either called DP1 or SQ. It is unclear to me which it is called, how log it runs, and what it covers.
If you can, please direct me to a current resource to learn about this second course.

Also, for my future wife's benefit, could you please explain to me if I will recieve my posting to a bat. before or after completing the second course. It is my understanding that when I recieve my posting is when my common law partner and my personal effects will be moved out to me.
Is the information i have attempted to piece together correct?

Thank you for your time


----------



## Eye In The Sky

AllSmiles said:
			
		

> I have indicated that I have a common law partner to the recruiter who just gave me my job offer over the phone and I am unclear on when she will be moved out to me after completing BMQ once the forces verifies our relationship.



Congrats.  Did the CFRC start your paperwork to have your common law status recognized?  Perhaps not if you were only speaking to them over the phone;  next opportunity you get, it might be worth while asking them if they will be doing the paperwork, and assisting you in getting it signed, or if that will be the function of a follow-on unit you go to for training/posting after training.



> I have used the search function and been presented with information suggesting that there is a second course to run immediately after BMQ either called DP1 or SQ. It is unclear to me which it is called, how log it runs, and what it covers.



Its changed names a few times;  currently it is called BMQ-L (Basic Military Qualification - Land).  Below is the standard party line from the recruiting site on what happens on it.  Now that you know the name, you might try searching for it on here.  It was formerly called SQ (Soldier Qualification course), so info on that course name might also give you a good idea, or starting point, of what people's experience on it has been.  

After Basic Training, Army recruits go to a Military Training centre for the Basic Military Qualification - Land Course for approximately one month, which covers the following topics:
•Army Physical Fitness
•Dismounted Offensive and Defensive Operations
•Reconnaissance Patrolling
•Individual Field Craft



> Also, for my future wife's benefit, could you please explain to me if I will recieve my posting to a bat. before or after completing the second course. It is my understanding that when I recieve my posting is when my common law partner and my personal effects will be moved out to me.
> Is the information i have attempted to piece together correct?
> 
> Thank you for your time



Maybe someone currently posted to an Inf Bn can tell you how and when you get your Regimental posting decided.  I will GUESS that you get your Regiment posting at the end of/towards the end of BMQ.  As for your Battalion, I would guess that will be finalized during your basic infantry posting.  I say that because you might be told your going to one battalion, but get changed to another one.  Eithr way, not a bad thing to be ready for a last minute change as it has happened before.

On the 'when can my common law spouse move with me' part;  basically it will be after your basic infantry course (used to be called QL3, then BIQ - Basic Infantry Qualification course).  Then you will have attained something referred to as "Career Status" and will be able to move your D, HG & E at public expense.  D, HG & E is CAF abbrev's for Dependants, Household Goods & Effects.

So you can expect to do BMQ, then BMQ-L, then your basic infantry training, then get posted and if you have common law status recognized, you will be able to move her at public expense.  

Assuming you know of the possible posting locations already, if the recruiting center hasn't asked you what Regiment, battalion, location you want to go to, this is a good time to start talking about that with your significant other.  Understanding, of course, you might not get exactly what you'd prefer.  

Last point; don't be surprised if there are some delays between your BMQ and BMQ-L, or your BMQ-L and basic infantry courses.  It isn't uncommon for the start and end dates of each to not line up exactly.  

* Don't forget to ask about the common law status paperwork;  if you can get that done sooner than later, it will be one less thing for you to worry about as your training progresses.


----------



## dangerboy

Just so you know Regular Force Infantry do not do BMQ(Land), after BMQ they go straight to DP1 Infantry.


----------



## sarahsmom

Pwegman said:
			
		

> but the CAF website say the oposite .....(infantry soldier) . After Basic Training, Army recruits go to a Military Training centre for the Basic Military Qualification - Land Course for approximately one month, which covers the following topics:...  :facepalm:



They are not wrong... but SQ/BMQ-L is kinda like "infantry for non infantry trades". Everything covered on SQ/BMQ-L will be covered on your DP1 and then some.
We are all soldiers first, so all army (read land) personnel need SQ/BMQ-L to function effectively. (Some purple trades get this course too, like medics).

The thing to remember is your spouse, whether common-law or actually married, won't get to join you until you are done with DP1.


----------



## Reccealltheway

Hey, Just finishing BMQ and I go to BMQ-L in like a day. Wondering if anyone can give me a better explanation then just "Sleep dep". Wondering what the physical aspect is and what the daily routine looks like. 

thanks,


----------



## Ludoc

Machine guns, grenades, ruck marches, digging holes, inspections and other stuff. 

Maybe manpacks or maybe not, as they are their way out. Maybe the Carl G, they seem to have added it and taken it out of the TP multiple times over the last decade.


----------



## TheSnake

Do you become deployable (not mater how unlikely that is ) after BMQ-L/BMOQ-L?


----------



## dapaterson

TheSnake said:
			
		

> Do you become deployable (not mater how unlikely that is ) after BMQ-L/BMOQ-L?



No.

You are not deployable until you reach the Operational Functional Point (OFP) for your military occupation, and reach a minimum of 18 years of age.


----------



## TheSnake

For PRes BMQ-L for the weekend how many weekends typical are we talking like 5-6 total ?


----------

